# HBO to go with Roku and DIRECTV



## jappleboy (Apr 2, 2010)

I see Hbo to go is rolling out April 12 on Direct any word. Will it work with RUKU if I have HBO on Directv.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

HBOGO has been available for a while for DirecTV subs, just not through Roku. HBO OnDemand has pretty much everything if you're interested.


----------



## Volatility (May 22, 2010)

jappleboy;3207083 said:


> I see Hbo to go is rolling out April 12 on Direct any word. Will it work with RUKU if I have HBO on Directv.


Not at this time. HBOGO/On Demand via a DTV subscription only works via the on demand channel 1501 and on a droid or ios smart phone or android/iOS tablet device.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Volatility said:


> Not at this time. HBOGO/On Demand via a DTV subscription only works via the on demand channel 1501 and on a droid or ios smart phone or android/iOS tablet device.


There's other devices like PCs, Macs, Samsung and other TVs.


----------



## Cyber36 (Mar 20, 2008)

It's spelled Roku by the way incase anyone's trying to Google it......


----------



## Volatility (May 22, 2010)

sigma1914;3207099 said:


> There's other devices like PCs, Macs, Samsung and other TVs.


Yerp derb


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

jappleboy;3207083 said:


> I see Hbo to go is rolling out April 12 on Direct any word. Will it work with RUKU if I have HBO on Directv.


No need for Roku support. All of the content is available via DirecTV On Demand with better picture and audio quality.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

Hoosier205 said:


> No need for Roku support. All of the content is available via DirecTV On Demand with better picture and audio quality.


Unless of course you are at a TV with no DVR.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

raott;3207215 said:


> Unless of course you are at a TV with no DVR.


Then that's your own fault.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

Hoosier205 said:


> Then that's your own fault.


I'll let your response speak for itself. Par for the course.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

raott;3207220 said:


> I'll let your response speak for itself. Par for the course.


If someone purchases a Roku, but cannot be bothered to have a DVR...deal with it.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I can't imagine a TV without a DVR. That's why I hate hotels / motels . . .


----------



## ThePhantom (Sep 22, 2007)

As indicated, the content is available via On-Demand -- along with its horrifying interface, search, and browsing capabilities...


----------



## yanksno1 (Jun 4, 2004)

Anyone else notice sometimes the DirecTV HBO On-Demand missing episodes/movies? It's very small, but sometimes certain episodes in a season won't be there, some movies too. HBOGo has them all. Wished they'd support Roku.


----------



## LawHawk (Mar 8, 2013)

Hoosier205 said:


> No need for Roku support. All of the content is available via DirecTV On Demand with better picture and audio quality.


All of the content? My understanding is that HBO GO has far, far more content. Like older series.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

LawHawk said:


> All of the content? My understanding is that HBO GO has far, far more content. Like older series.


OD has pretty much all the old stuff, too...Deadwood, The Wire, etc. It really improved a few months ago.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

LawHawk;3207605 said:


> All of the content? My understanding is that HBO GO has far, far more content. Like older series.


Your understanding would be wrong. Directv's on demand for hbo stepped way up last year. Matches HBO2GO.


----------



## Snickering Hound (Nov 3, 2011)

tonyd79 said:


> Your understanding would be wrong. Directv's on demand for hbo stepped way up last year. Matches HBO2GO.


HBOGO's menus have a better layout and are easier to navigate, but at least on my Xbox, it has inferior video quality and is only available with stereo sound.


----------



## Gloria_Chavez (Aug 11, 2008)

I was surprised that so many HBOGO users don't even have HBO.

************************************
No TV? No Subscription? No Problem

By JENNA WORTHAM

Published: April 6, 2013

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/04/07/business/streaming-sites-and-the-rise-of-shared-accounts.html
LAST Sunday afternoon, some friends and I were hanging out in a local bar, talking about what we'd be doing that evening. It turned out that we all had the same plan: to watch the season premiere of "Game of Thrones." But only one person in our group had a cable television subscription to HBO, where it is shown. The rest of us had a crafty workaround.

We were each going to use HBO Go, the network's video Web site, to stream the show online - but not our own accounts. To gain access, one friend planned to use the login of the father of a childhood friend. Another would use his mother's account. I had the information of a guy in New Jersey that I had once met in a Mexican restaurant. 
.......
"It also seems like a pretty serious problem," wrote John Herrman, a senior editor at BuzzFeed and author of the polling report. "While our office is fairly young and not representative of HBO's broader customer base, it is representative of a rising generation of people who 1) like watching HBO shows and 2) cannot fathom paying for them." 
************************************


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Snickering Hound said:


> HBOGO's menus have a better layout and are easier to navigate, but at least on my Xbox, it has inferior video quality and is only available with stereo sound.


Yes, though it depends on how you are using it. If you are looking for a specific show, they seem equal to me (I had HBO2GO on Roku from Fios under a trial). The iPad app is even better. If you are poking around to see what is available, the slowness of the DirecTV On Demand is the issue, not the display itself.

You can use computers and apps for controlling the selection and search of the on demand stuff with DirecTV. That is a lot better for a GUI.

Of course, HBO On Demand is not streaming on DirecTV, but is fast enough to be streaming.

Both have plusses and minuses; I've used them all.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Gloria_Chavez said:


> I was surprised that so many HBOGO users don't even have HBO.
> 
> ************************************
> No TV? No Subscription? No Problem
> ...


This was actually HBO's fear a while back and why they had very limited On Demand.

It is a bit scary, though, that people are giving out (even to family members) their ACCOUNT passwords. I would never give anyone my DirecTV password.


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

Even the Samsung Smart TV app is well thought out. The only downside is if you fast forward or rewind, you've got an 80% chance of throwing off the lip zync, which means you get to watch the intro's to every episode of every show lol.


----------



## Volatility (May 22, 2010)

tonyd79;3207924 said:


> This was actually HBO's fear a while back and why they had very limited On Demand.
> 
> It is a bit scary, though, that people are giving out (even to family members) their ACCOUNT passwords. I would never give anyone my DirecTV password.


Agreed. That is a bad idea all around to give out your login information like that on something where you are accrued monthly charges. That person may give out your information to someone else and before you know their are a ton of random people with your login credentials. I concentrated in Information Assurance in college so that just makes me cringe :-/


----------



## grecorj (Jan 20, 2008)

tonyd79 said:


> This was actually HBO's fear a while back and why they had very limited On Demand.
> 
> It is a bit scary, though, that people are giving out (even to family members) their ACCOUNT passwords. I would never give anyone my DirecTV password.





Volatility said:


> Agreed. That is a bad idea all around to give out your login information like that on something where you are accrued monthly charges. That person may give out your information to someone else and before you know their are a ton of random people with your login credentials. I concentrated in Information Assurance in college so that just makes me cringe :-/


Actually, you're allowed to share HBO Go with 3 (I think that's the limit) family members. It's in their terms of service. You create "sub-accounts" with your cable/sat provider* and that's what they use to log in. You - as the primary account holder - control the sub-accounts including what can be viewed.

*Of course, I don't know that you can create "sub-accounts" with DirecTV. With other providers - TWC, Cablevision, etc.) - you can, I can confirm that someone has done this as a TWC subscriber.


----------



## grecorj (Jan 20, 2008)

Here's an article in the NYTimes that states that HBO allows 3 family accounts.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

grecorj said:


> Actually, you're allowed to share HBO Go with 3 (I think that's the limit) family members. It's in their terms of service. You create "sub-accounts" with your cable/sat provider* and that's what they use to log in. You - as the primary account holder - control the sub-accounts including what can be viewed.
> 
> *Of course, I don't know that you can create "sub-accounts" with DirecTV. With other providers - TWC, Cablevision, etc.) - you can, I can confirm that someone has done this as a TWC subscriber.


You are allowed to share it with "household members" meaning people that live in the same house as the one paying for it. What these people are doing sharing their logins with their friends/families who don't live with them is against the terms of service.


----------



## grecorj (Jan 20, 2008)

Beerstalker said:


> You are allowed to share it with "household members" meaning people that live in the same house as the one paying for it. What these people are doing sharing their logins with their friends/families who don't live with them is against the terms of service.


Meh. The NYTimes says "family members". The NYTimes is the paper of record. I'll go with their definition.


----------



## Volatility (May 22, 2010)

grecorj said:


> Actually, you're allowed to share HBO Go with 3 (I think that's the limit) family members. It's in their terms of service. You create "sub-accounts" with your cable/sat provider* and that's what they use to log in. You - as the primary account holder - control the sub-accounts including what can be viewed.
> 
> *Of course, I don't know that you can create "sub-accounts" with DirecTV. With other providers - TWC, Cablevision, etc.) - you can, I can confirm that someone has done this as a TWC subscriber.


 family members in the same household yes others no. Like hey man if you want a chance of your account being compromised than thats up to you.


----------



## bungi43 (Jan 17, 2011)

Volatility said:


> family members in the same household yes others no. Like hey man if you want a chance of your account being compromised than thats up to you.


It's the bad scenario.

Media Moguls: Stealing our stuff forces us to raise prices
Consumers: Rising prices force us to steal/share our TV

Nobody wins. At least HBO doesn't seem to care, which in all honesty is the way to go.

In today's society...there will always be the people who will pay for it, no matter the cost, and there were always be people who steal it, no matter the cost.


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

Well, unlike the iOS and web interfaces, on the Roku you only have to enter your account information once...so you could, for example, just setup it up for you kid at college, and they wouldn't need to know your account password.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dennisj00 said:


> I can't imagine a TV without a DVR. That's why I hate hotels / motels . . .


Take one with you, I do.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

ThePhantom said:


> As indicated, the content is available via On-Demand -- along with its horrifying interface, search, and browsing capabilities...


Just have to get used to it. I use it quite frequently.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

yanksno1 said:


> Anyone else notice sometimes the DirecTV HBO On-Demand missing episodes/movies? It's very small, but sometimes certain episodes in a season won't be there, some movies too. HBOGo has them all. Wished they'd support Roku.


I just sent back a Roku 3, didn't like it, but it did have a screen that said HBO to Go would be on it soon.

Rich


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

HBO did a great job with newest iOS app, you can now stream, via Airplay, from your iPhone or iPad. the picture quality is very good, but what I really enjoy is that the streaming is in the background, you can now use the iPad for other functions while it streams the showing


----------



## HinterXGames (Dec 20, 2012)

"I had the information of a guy in New Jersey that I had once met in a Mexican restaurant."
--
:lol: :blink: :blink: :lol: 
--
Who would give their account information out to a complete stranger.


----------



## HinterXGames (Dec 20, 2012)

grecorj said:


> Actually, you're allowed to share HBO Go with 3 (I think that's the limit) family members. It's in their terms of service. You create "sub-accounts" with your cable/sat provider* and that's what they use to log in. You - as the primary account holder - control the sub-accounts including what can be viewed.
> 
> *Of course, I don't know that you can create "sub-accounts" with DirecTV. With other providers - TWC, Cablevision, etc.) - you can, I can confirm that someone has done this as a TWC subscriber.
> --
> As far as I know, you can not. Each DTV account can only have one email tied to it, and each email can only have one account tied to it.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

davring said:


> HBO did a great job with newest iOS app, you can now stream, via Airplay, from your iPhone or iPad. the picture quality is very good, but what I really enjoy is that the streaming is in the background, you can now use the iPad for other functions while it streams the showing


I recently tried the HBOGO app and airplay (wifi, no hdmi cable), and I have to admit I was blown away by the picture quality and dolby 5.1 surround sound. It was the same as HBO OD. I also agree that the HBO OD on channel 1501 is slow, clunky and hard to use. We used HBO OD and started to watch The Wire season 1. We recorded the first couple episodes onto our HR24, and deleted episodes after viewing them. When we went to get the next few episodes it was very hard to figure out which one was next. The UI indicated season and epidsode by number (S1:05, which is helpful), but the DVR only displayed the episode name, so I couldn't easily tell where I left off.

The DVR really needs to refer to the series episode and number somewhere. I may go back to the Ipad or the HBO GO app on my Samsung SmartTV, but I think both of those are vulnerable to lip sync issues if you mess with trickplay.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

raott said:


> Unless of course you are at a TV with no DVR.


That's true but I've used my laptop and HBOGo to watch what I want. I just plug it into the TV and I go.

Mike


----------



## scott0702 (Nov 25, 2006)

HBO Go still is not listing Directv for Roku. I hope this will change this year.


----------



## scott0702 (Nov 25, 2006)

HBO Go still is not listing Directv for Roku. I hope this will change this year.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I doubt it. Something about roku dtv does not like


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

scott0702 said:


> HBO Go still is not listing Directv for Roku. I hope this will change this year.


I doubt that will happen. Directv doesn't want people to be able to easily watch HBO on a TV that's not connected to a $6 per month Directv receiver.

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> I doubt it. Something about roku dtv does not like


No, it's the opposite. 
There was an article here somewhere on Roku Directv battle.

My question is will directv support PS3 and PS4 HBO go?

Sent from my PantechP8010 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

damondlt said:


> No, it's the opposite.
> There was an article here somewhere on Roku Directv battle.
> 
> My question is will directv support PS3 and PS4 HBO go?
> ...


Taking in considerate they support the Xbox 360 and was/is planning RVU support for the PS3, I don't see why not


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

damondlt said:


> No, it's the opposite.
> There was an article here somewhere on Roku Directv battle.
> 
> My question is will directv support PS3 and PS4 HBO go?
> ...


What's the opposite?

You mean roku won't have anything to do with DIRECTV?

I know DIRECTV has no issue inherently with 3rd party devices since they allow HBO go and so on on the appletv.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Bill Broderick said:


> I doubt that will happen. Directv doesn't want people to be able to easily watch HBO on a TV that's not connected to a $6 per month Directv receiver.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


Appletv. Kills that line of think which I used to also have. It's a head scratcher.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

Could it be that Dish gave away Roku's in response when AMC was removed from the lineup?, and having a Dish international app has something to do with non supported HBO Go?, And it seems IMO that Directv supports more Apple.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Eh, I dont see that but maybe.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> What's the opposite?
> 
> You mean roku won't have anything to do with DIRECTV?
> 
> I know DIRECTV has no issue inherently with 3rd party devices since they allow HBO go and so on on the appletv.


Roku doesn't like Directv.

Sent from my PantechP8010 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

damondlt said:


> Roku doesn't like Directv.
> Sent from my PantechP8010 using DBSTalk mobile app


Can you explain?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

damondlt said:


> Roku doesn't like Directv.
> 
> Sent from my PantechP8010 using DBSTalk mobile app


Why and where did you read that?


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

I read it here in one of the dbs talk threads, it said the owner of roku didn't like Directv because of personal reasons. 

Sent from my PantechP8010 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Really doesn't sound like its substantiated. I'll have to look for the post.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> Really doesn't sound like its substantiated. I'll have to look for the post.


It was in the directv forums, if you don't find it, I'll search for it on my computer Friday when I return home. It was a fairly old post, like maybe. Up to a year ago.

Sent from my PantechP8010 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Maybe he will get over his dislike. Good time to roll out roku with the PS platforms.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

damondlt said:


> It was in the directv forums, if you don't find it,


I post there and don't remember such.


----------



## tsmith6572 (May 19, 2010)

Jappleboy...Don't know if you have noticed yet but fyi hbogo has been available on roku for directv for a couple weeks now...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------

